# Knicks get a win, but problems still exist



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Knicks won a game Monday night, which is nice for them but changes nothing about this basic reality: Carmelo Anthony must get better at sharing the ball for this team to reach its full potential, and that is probably not going to happen this season.
> 
> If I’m a Knicks fan, the play I want Anthony to remember most from the 113-106 victory against Orlando isn’t any of his fantastic (if difficult) 12 field goals or any of the drives that led to his happily efficient 17 trips to the line. Rather, it’s the pass he made to Toney Douglas to set up the basket (a Dwight Howard goaltend) that gave the Knicks a three-point lead with 10 seconds to go. New York needs more of that.
> 
> ...


http://nba-point-forward.si.com/2011/03/29/knicks-get-a-win-but-problems-still-exist/


----------

